# Agility Rant!



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I need to get this off my chest. Don't know if I need input but I am just about at wits end. I am contemplating leaving my agility trainer, the problem is when her heart is in it... she is the best in the area. However her heart seems long gone. 

Gabby is in "Puppy Performance" class. This is the same class Quinn went through. It is geared towards handlers who have agility experience and bringing along a new dog. It started teaching the puppies to follow motion, stop on contacts, simple sequences. About the time Quinn advanced to regular agility classes last Nov, a new batch of pups came along. Well those pups are now almost a year old working on sequences, etc. Gabby is so not there. Initially my trainer thought she would start a beginner session, but that was when Gabby got sick. The next session I put Gabby in the class and it was not a performance puppy class and Gabby was WAY over the head of the dogs in the class. So I talked to my trainer, she said to put Gabby in the other puppy performance class. I am SO mad that I did. 

Gabby has NO foundation, no understanding of following motion and no concept of stopping on contacts. Ok she has "some" concept because we do have a teeter in our back yard, we work on contacts on that but the teeter itself is an issue so we are more focused on the teeter behavior not the contact carry over to other obstacles. However I am getting absolutely NO instruction in class and I am getting a bit perturbed. To give you an example of some of the things that we have done... pinwheels into straight weaves, pinwheels with a reverse of direction, serpentines on a straight line, the "circle of death", and tonight we did a jump/dog walk sequence that was just over Gabby's head because she does not have contacts. I found my self getting frustrated with her but it was not her fault. 

The worst part... my last run of the night... the trainer completely left the floor. One class mate stayed to watch me run. I was FURIOUS!!! Gabby cut behind me clipped me behind my knees, again not Gabby's fault she doesn't understand following motion. If I carry her treat toy, or treats in general she jumps at me trying to bite me. I need help with her because she is an INCREDIBLY nice and talented dog, I want to teach her right but she is completely different than my other dog, I need assistance. 

The dogs in class are almost a year old with one exception other than Gabby. They are all jumping near or full height (16-20") full height contacts and closed weaves. I am jumping Gabby 8", will only do the contacts when they are low (2-3' for the dog walk, no more than 4" for the A frame) and I won't do straight weaves. 

I go tomorrow night to watch Quinn. I am hoping the trainer apologizes for tonight. If not I plan to email her and tell her that I am pulling Gabby out of the class because it is not a proper fit for her. Hoping maybe she comes up with an alternative. If not I will find another facility/trainer and she will be kind of screwed I hate to say. I set the puppy course on Monday nights and assist with the Fun with Agility class, to pay for Gabby's class, I won't need to do that anymore and hubby will move with me, so I won't have to set the course on Tuesdays to pay for Quinn's class. I will be nice there and allow her a few weeks to find replacements, but only a few. 

I am so frustrated but I am beginning to not see another way. My trainer has a SUPER nice sheltie, probably realistically the fastest 12" dog in the US. However my trainer has been plagued with age injuries and when she was healthy last year her dog got hurt. I think she is EXTREMELY frustrated not getting to play herself watching her students get their MACH's, and qualify for Nationals and she stays home. I am sorry I get it but if you are teaching... TEACH! If your are unhappy, make changes. I can't play these games anymore. 

Thanks for letting me vent. Hoping we can work things out, but I think I need to start looking for a new place to play. The next best place is an hour drive away. I can't do that. There is a facility that I hope we can be happy it towards Detroit. I know people there, just not sure who the trainer is or the flooring for agility. We will have to see. 

Sigh.....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well that's a bummer. You need to do what is best for Gabby and you. Right now Gabs is in her formative stage and if you mess up now, you may be fighting it forever (at least that holds true in obedience, I imagine it's true in agility too). From the sounds of it, maybe you should try to find a different trainer. If your current one asks why, just say it's to get a different perspective on training. 

Take what I say with a grain of salt, as I don't know much if anything about agility. I hope Jessica can give you her thoughts. Anytime you want to rant, rant on my friend.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Same thought as DNL...

I'm not an agility person, so probably shouldn't say anything... but you have to do what's best for your dog and for yourself. It could be your trainer knows you and is taking a backseat as far as teaching because you do have a lot of experience. I know on the obedience side a lot of the more experienced people are using the facilities and have their own methods of training aside from what is being taught in the class so the instructor may focus more on newbies instead of them. 

I would address it with her that you need a little more help out there. After all, you are paying her for her time. Otherwise, there is no reason why you have to be tied down to one instructor or facility for your training. There are a lot more agility facilities out there than obedience places. And you can do privates to catch up (like what Borderhauss does, even though they are way off the beaten trail)... 

We went through something similar on the obedience side. Only in our case our instructor would suddenly drop all classes and go into mini retirement a few times, leaving her students stranded. We liked her and were friends with her and that's why we kept with her. But after she did the same thing again when Jacks was supposed to have puppy classes with her, and it cost me $50 (nonrefundable part of the $150 class fee)... I don't really believe in latching onto any particular instructors anymore. A lot of these people are just way too flaky.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's terrible. Do you think maybe the instructor doesn't realize you need help? After all, I've seen you do this stuff, and you are GOOD. Could you approach her from that angle, that you really would appreciate some input, you need help with Gabby? Just a thought. If she's not receptive, then I do think you need to move on.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That is a shame!! I am kind of in a similar situation but my obedience instructor (she was also my agility instructor but I did switch) now goes to Florida for several months a year and trials on the weekends. 

And I just never seemed to progress as I should in either agility or obedience - she runs BCs for agility as well and seems to feel all dogs run the same. I switched completely for agility and will still see her about once a month for obedience, she has an amazing eye for detail. It hurt and I actually felt a bit like a traitor, but when your instructor has other things on their mind than you and your dog, you need to consider changing.

And to leave while you are running - that is just wrong. Almost everywhere I train is an hour or so away  Hard with the price of gas and working.

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ann, I would just talk with her. Let her set the tone. If she is not willing to help you like you need then you need to move on. But if you have been friends for years then give her the benefit of the doubt. Maybe she really doesn't know you need help. I would assume seeing as much as you have accomplished that you would not need much guidance ...(compliment!).. so tell her what you need from her..let us know!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input. I honestly think she is just seriously not happy right now and just not caring. The things those dogs do in the "puppy" performance class dogs under one year should not be doing. Ok the owners are doing it the trainer can't control it but she can show interest to the dog who does want to do it right. One of the dogs is only 7 months old, doing straight weaves, full height contacts, and jumping close to full height. That owner makes me CRINGE! I digress....

I have drafted an email to my trainer. I am seeing her tonight. I doubt we can "talk" as she has classes before and after Art's. After class tonight I plan to re-read it and send it. It is not a mean email, far from it. But I have explained my feelings and I am hoping she can help me with a resolution. That is the key if she helps, then we are good, if not... I move on. In my email I tell her I feel she is the best trainer in Michigan. 

I have two other friends who are frustrated as well. I do think my trainer as I said is not happy and her students are paying for it. She needs to realize her instruction is lacking. We want her as an instructor, not someone to socialize with when we come to class.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am sorry Ann, what a bummer of a situation. Its sounds like you are doing the right thing by sharing your thoughts with your instructor. Hopefully something good comes from that. But I agree, when it comes down to it you need to do what is right for you and Gabby. You need to have her in a class where you are getting what you need. Please let us know how it goes! Give Gabbers a hug from me!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I am sorry but I think you are doing the right thing by addressing the problem before splitting. Finding a different trainer may be the best thing for you. It makes a big difference when you train with someone that you click with and can help you reach for your goals. Someone that makes you a better trainer.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

So... how did this play out?


----------

